# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Switching to water!

## Jcal

well after much consideration i have decided to switch from eco earth to all water with my big African. i bought the bricks and filter today and tomorrow afternoon we should be up and running.


the bricks got a good hammering, to round off the rough edges, and are soaking for the night.
i am hoping once the little(new baby African Bullfrog) is big enough i will be able to house them together......maybe.



i had the camera out so i took extra pictures  :Smile: 

my little is first(still hoping for a male)
i know......i said i was going all african but the ornata caught my attention and the petstore were OUT OF African Bullfrog'S. so i bought it!

last pic is my big girl!

----------


## Deejay Mayweather

I too have been thinking to switch some of my vivs to all water,good look.

thanks

----------


## Jimifrog

Your frogs look great.  Good luck in the water.

----------


## MonsterPyxie

Waiting to see the progress, you will have to let me know how you like it. I myself am getting a little tired of having to dig up my girl constantly just to feed her.

----------


## Jcal

African bullfrog - YouTube

Excuse my commentary. So far she seems to like it. She hangs under the filter alot. There are just a few tweaks i need to make. I have to get creative with the filter to get the noise down.that water drives me crazy.

----------


## MonsterPyxie

maybe the water from the pump/waterfall is the warmest? might wanna get a water heater, just get a low wattage one so she doesn't sit on it and burn herself.

----------


## Raya

If you go all water, can you just use a waterheater and skip heatlamp/pad?

----------


## MonsterPyxie

yes you could, but in my experience, waterheaters are pretty intense. If you take them out of water for about 20 seconds, they will burn themselves up, they get SO hot.

So I would find a way to keep the frog away from the heater, such as stack bricks around it or something.

----------


## Raya

But if you can keep the waterheater hidden for the frog so it can't get to it, then the temperature of the water would keep the air warm enough too? 
Or do you have to have seperate heatingsorce for the water and the air in the tank?

----------


## Jimifrog

I have separate heating sources.  I keep the water heater for the nighttime, when the lights are off.  My water stays about 77-80 degrees.  The lamp gives them a nice place to soak up the heat.  Without a water heater, the water is going to get room temperature and that may be too cold for your frog.  I have had heaters in my tanks for awhile, about 6 months now for my Budgett's frogs.  I haven't had any problems.

----------


## Jcal

I am going to hide mine in a peice of pvc. I plan to mod a bigger tank. Going to cut two holes on different sides and add a canister filter with a build in heater.

----------


## Jimifrog

> I am going to hide mine in a peice of pvc. I plan to mod a bigger tank. Going to cut two holes on different sides and add a canister filter with a build in heater.


That sounds really cool.  I would like to see that when it is done.

----------


## BG

If you  are going with water .Go with some  land made from natural material. The brick  idea is not the best.Maybe build up some slate rock or smooth flat river rock. Give him an island.

----------


## dsmalex97

I've been using the water setup for like 2 weeks now, and I think its great.  I had a problem with my girl not eating, and burrowing down to the bottom of the enclosure.  This was annoying because I couldn't feed her, and I'm not into maintaining a tank of dirt lol.  I waited, and waited but nothing...I've heard through the grapevine that you can house them in water as well, but for some reason it was frowned upon.  I decided to go for it anyway, and now my girl is back to beast mode!!  She eats wonderfully now, and eat just about anything that I throw in the tank.  She doesn't like being tong fed, so w.e is being offered has to be in the water.  This seemed to be the trick for her to get her to eat.  I think she didn't like the coco fiber because she misses a lot when she eats, and would get a mouthful of dirt.  After that, she would be turned off to the whole idea of eating and give up.  I made a video of both my setups which are both quiet, and functional in my opinion.  I figured it could be useful info for you when it comes time to build your own.  Please post how you do it because I don't see too many people using water, and I would like to see how others go about setting up their enclosures.

Pacman/Pyxie Water Setup - YouTube

----------


## Jimifrog

It looks great.  It looks like your girl is doing well.  She looks healthy and active.

----------



----------


## dsmalex97

Yeah, she's been doing awesome Jimmi!

She's eaten 2 rat fuzzies, and loads of night crawlers since I talked to you last!  Now I just got get her some dubia's, or some crickets.  I think she's swallowing a lot of water when diving down for the nightcrawlers lol!  She likes eating in her enclosure and won't eat anything from the tongs, so something that can stay on top of the water I think would be best for her.

----------


## Jimifrog

Sounds like you've got your frog care dialed in.  One of my frogs won't eat from the tongs either, so he gets roaches and crickets as well, with an occasional mouse flesh treat.

----------


## artes

I'm thinking about switching to a water set up for my Marjorie.  You have any tips/suggestions?

----------


## dsmalex97

To me whats seeming to be an important factor is water change.  Being that my Ornate doesn't use his water as much as my AFB I would be doing water changes weekly to every couple.  My Pacman I'll change moss and water once a month(including cleaning the gravel).  Also, make sure you got something to muffle to the sound of the filter because it sounds like someone is continuously peeing in your room lol.

----------


## Jimifrog

Also, because of how low the water levels are in the tank, the muffler helps to keep the flow of incoming gunk from being interrupted.  If the water flows out of the filter and directly into the water in front of it, it works to defeat its own purpose.  Warmth is a key part of my water tanks.  You might want to put some sort of hide in there, as well.  Dsmalex's plants are a good idea that gives the frog a bit of cover.

----------


## BG

I'm thinking of switching for winter since heat is no issue. My issue is the filter. How long do you guys think the water goes bad. Remember i change the water dish evru other day. With the tub i have  all i do is thro out the water and add new water. I like low maintenance.

----------


## Jimifrog

When I originally went all water, one of my frogs was kept in a tank with no filter.  I cleaned out the big poop with a fish net.  I completely changed the water every two to three days.  She did fine and I had no problems with her.

----------


## Jcal

Here is the current setup with my two bullfrogs

Abfs shared tank - YouTube

I am still on the search for a canister filter that wont create too much of a current so no drilling as of yet.
I also took out the heater because the water stays at 80 with a small drop at night.
I also made a small ramp for the water that sweeps across the rocks. It cycles the water better, but my girl misses sitting under the waterfall.  :Frown:

----------


## Sublime

That's cool you got them both housed in there.  How many crickets do you feed them a night?  I was considering doing a half land-half water in a 40 gallon breeder with a divider, you know?  There's a few things that concern me though...  Are filters able to handle their size poop (Pinkie to thumb size), coconut fiber/dirt dragged in, ammonia level from pee?  I mean a lot of them have a 3 step filtration process, but it doesn't make sense that it can filter all that out.  I'm guessing if there is a filter that can do that, it's not in my budget.  How do you guys get all the water out when it's changing time?  Do you siphon the water out or scoop it out?  Can't imagine someone trying to lift a 40 gallon or even a 20 gallon just to dump water out.

----------


## Jimifrog

I fish net out the humongous poop, so the filter doesn't have to worry about it.  I siphon out the water when I do the changes.  I just use the 5 gallon bucket method.  I also use the siphon to get any granular poop that might be left over from something I missed.

----------


## Sublime

@Jimi Ah I see, thanks.  How often do you think I would have to change the pads in the filters if he was dragging in dirt, remaining poop, and pee levels (For one male pixie)?

Do you always catch the poop in the water before it gets in the filter while you're gone?

----------


## Jcal

This is what i have been doing. The tank is placed in an area that makes it easy to change a gallon a day. Alot easier than clean out multi water bowls everyday.

----------


## Jimifrog

For poop and pee, I would change the filters every two weeks or so.  The dirt/substrate is what will make your filters need changing more than anything else, probably every 7-10 days.  Of course, I had three in my half and half, so the dirt was more of an issue than it will be with you.  And I fish netted out substrate too.

----------


## Sublime

Alright, thanks for your advice Jimi.  The pads can really add up buying them too often, so I want to make sure I reduce changing the pads to every 3-4 weeks if possible.

----------


## Jimifrog

You can get the cartridge replacements pretty cheap.  

Amazon.com: Tetra 26164 Whisper Bio-Bag Cartridge, Unassembled, Large, 12-Pack: Pet Supplies
That's less than a buck a change for the large.

----------


## Jcal

Im thinking of trying plants in my tank. Maybe trying to get java moss to grow on the bricks or some duckweed. What do you guys think?

----------


## Jimifrog

I know nothing about plants, but I think it would be cool to have some for the frogs to hide in.

----------


## Sublime

> You can get the cartridge replacements pretty cheap.  
> 
> Amazon.com: Tetra 26164 Whisper Bio-Bag Cartridge, Unassembled, Large, 12-Pack: Pet Supplies
> That's less than a buck a change for the large.


Oh wow; you know I usually do buy stuff off Amazon because it's awesome.  I was checking out the prices on LLLReptile - a reptile shop local in my area and it's a lot more.  Thanks for linking me.

You use the Tetra Whisper in your tanks for your pixies?  Any complaints; I like the price of it if you suggest it.

@Jcal Yes, I've been thinking about putting plants in as well.  Just need to research more and find which ones are safe and appropriate for the space given.  Add oxygen to the water and fight off some bacteria.  Do you ever think they could get caught in the plants vines or root in the water though?

----------


## Jimifrog

All of my water tanks have Tetra Whispers in them.  I haven't had any problems.  They are simple to use and clean, and they do a good job.

----------


## Sublime

Great!  Looking forward to doing my next permanent setup for my pixie then  :Wink: .

----------


## artes

Java moss would grow pretty well on the bricks, but it has to attach to something to properly grow.  I've been trying to figure out a plant whose roots can be submerged in water, but the top of the plant can be above water.  If I can figure that out, I want to scape a "side of pond" tank, with all water, but half plants with a couple of rock caves.

----------


## Jcal

UPDATE!!!

Got a new small canister filter today. The petstore gave me an offer i couldnt refuse. Still might drill to make it cleaner but i dont know. I also ordered some java moss while i was there. We will see how that goes

Abf - YouTube

----------


## dsmalex97

Now here's what I'm wondering....

Jcal has a sweet filter.  Now do you think this is necessary?  I've only had my water setup going for 2 weeks now, and so far so good.  But over a long period I have no idea.  I can see them sitting in dirty water being bad because of their sensitive skin.  Currently I am siphoning out the water every few days to remove dirt from earthworms, and poop/pee.  This seems to be fine, but I wonder if having a nice filtration system would really help keep the maintenance down.  Hmmmmm....lol

@Jcal
What of filter is that j.w

----------


## frogmama

So sorry to interrupt this thread, but I've got a pixie emergency.  We're a new frog family and the pixie we've had for about three months does not appear to be doing well at all this evening.  He hasn't been eating well the past week and a half, and he started falling over on his side and back late this afternoon.  He is about 3 1/2 inches nose to tail, though I'm not sure the exact age.  We returned from dinner to find him belly up and thought he was dead; however, my husband turned him over and he's still moving, thought slowly.  He had no interest in his crickets this evening.  We thought he might have gotten too cold, so we've got a heat lamp on and our fingers crossed.  Any advice?  There's a 10-year-old little boy who cried himself to sleep afraid his frog will die tonight, and it's not looking good from our perspective.  Thanks for your feedback.

----------


## dsmalex97

Temps need to be 80-83.  Humidity should be 50-60% as well.  If your frog is cold, it could easily cause problems with no appetite.  Up the temps asap, and try to get some food in him.  What are you feeding?  You should really start a new thread for this...

----------


## frogmama

Thank you so much.  We've already upped the temps.  I apologize; I couldn't figure out how to start a new thread and we were panicked! I've since figured out the new post.  Thanks again for the advice.  We're feeding live purchased crickets fed Fluker's calcium supplement.

----------


## Jcal

> Now here's what I'm wondering....
> 
> Jcal has a sweet filter.  Now do you think this is necessary?  I've only had my water setup going for 2 weeks now, and so far so good.  But over a long period I have no idea.  I can see them sitting in dirty water being bad because of their sensitive skin.  Currently I am siphoning out the water every few days to remove dirt from earthworms, and poop/pee.  This seems to be fine, but I wonder if having a nice filtration system would really help keep the maintenance down.  Hmmmmm....lol
> 
> @Jcal
> What of filter is that j.w


Its a zoomed 501 canister. And yes the filter helps alot. What i have been noticing more than anything is how much the frogs like water movement. They love hanging in the current. They also are more agressive during feeding.

I dont have dirt or anything else that would clog the filter. Just water and rocks....and soon some moss

----------


## artes

> So sorry to interrupt this thread, but I've got a pixie emergency.  We're a new frog family and the pixie we've had for about three months does not appear to be doing well at all this evening.  He hasn't been eating well the past week and a half, and he started falling over on his side and back late this afternoon.  He is about 3 1/2 inches nose to tail, though I'm not sure the exact age.  We returned from dinner to find him belly up and thought he was dead; however, my husband turned him over and he's still moving, thought slowly.  He had no interest in his crickets this evening.  We thought he might have gotten too cold, so we've got a heat lamp on and our fingers crossed.  Any advice?  There's a 10-year-old little boy who cried himself to sleep afraid his frog will die tonight, and it's not looking good from our perspective.  Thanks for your feedback.


I would guess cold if he didn't have a heat lamp or heat pad until now.  Hopefully, warming him up will go better.  After the temps go up to around 80-83, I would try feeding him a pinkie mouse (frozen would be fine, just defrost and dangle in front of his mouth) to get some good nutrition into him.

----------


## dsmalex97

I'm digging this 501, but I keep reading horrible reviews for it.  These reviews are also coming from people with turtle tanks, so I'm assuming that's why.  Just curious, but how much did you pay for yours?  And do you think you're going to have to do frequent water changes with it?

----------


## dsmalex97

I'm actually wondering if maybe the 511 would be best for an adult?  I'm thinking about upgrading now, because I worry about the ammonia content w/ the whisper filters.  I like the idea of a canister filter too.  I wish I knew about it before I bought the whisper filter :/   An adult turtle is an animal that creates LOTS of waste.  I imagine frogs aren't much better.  I would think for an adult you would need something with a little more power, no?  Decisions, decisions.  What do you guys think??

----------


## Jimifrog

That 511 looks great.  I don't see what the problem would be in going that route.  I may have to sell my kidneys to put them in my tanks, but I am not above that.

----------


## Carlos

Thank you for all information in thread.  I'm a beginner when it comes to AFB and plan to keep mine in a water set-up too.

----------


## Jcal

The 511 is nice. I didnt see that one at the store. But for that money you could get a better canister.
I got my 501 for 34 bucks.

----------


## dsmalex97

> The 511 is nice. I didnt see that one at the store. But for that money you could get a better canister.
> I got my 501 for 34 bucks.


O wow thats a good deal, they are 50 at the petco by me...

I think I just like the idea of a canister filter in general, so I'm going to keep my eye open for a good one.

----------


## Sublime

@dsm Zoo med 501 for $35 shipped.

http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Turtle...0290663&sr=8-1

----------


## dsmalex97

> @dsm Zoo med 501 for $35 shipped.
> 
> Amazon.com: Zoo Med 501 Turtle Canister Filter: Pet Supplies


Good looks Sublime!

----------


## MonsterPyxie

> @dsm Zoo med 501 for $35 shipped.
> 
> Amazon.com: Zoo Med 501 Turtle Canister Filter: Pet Supplies


god dang it.... should have bought one of these instead of the one I just bought for my moon crab  :Frown: 

might have to buy one for 'em if I can find a use for the other filter I just bought.

----------


## Jcal

Yeah for 34 bucks i bought it quick. I hurried because i thought they were going to change their mind on me. 

This is the next monster i have in mind. They love the current so im not afraid to pump more water through the tank. And the spray bar is really easy to make.
Amazon.com: Fluval 205 External Canister Filter - 110V, 180 gallons per hour: Pet Supplies

Anyone in socal want to buy a 501?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dsmalex97

lol, Fluval makes nice stuff.  I have a 125 gallon tank that was used to house a red ear slider, and I used a fluval fx5.  GREAT filter!  This was the only filter that could keep up with the turtle.  I'd say fluval makes some of the best stuff on the market.  But, I was honestly thinking of making my own filter.  I'm trying to find a good build that would work well for a small application.  Anyone know of any good DIY filter projects?

----------


## Jimifrog

I am getting all caught up in the canister filter wave here.  Today, I found this one at Petsmart on clearance for $35.  

http://www.amazon.com/Rena-720-Filstar-Canister-Filter/dp/B000260FWU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320340336&sr=8-1 

Now, I just need the wife to get home to set it up for me.   :Smile:

----------


## Chomp

what size tanks are you guys using? also lets say i want to make a 50/50 tank whats the best method of splitting the middle

----------


## dsmalex97

I was thinking about splitting a tank as well but doing 70/30 (water/substrate).  I was going to just cut a piece of plexi glass to size and silicone it.  Or, come up with some kind of ramp idea.  Hmmmm, time to get creative lol

----------


## Jimifrog

The plexiglass/silicone idea worked well for the 50/50 I made.  It was pretty simple to set up.

----------


## Sublime

I kind of want to innovate some type of waterproof ramp idea, rather than a glass or plexiglass divider.  Doing a 50-50 setup though, didn't you guys say that the dirt would clog the filter?  How would I approach this?

----------


## Jcal

> lol, Fluval makes nice stuff.  I have a 125 gallon tank that was used to house a red ear slider, and I used a fluval fx5.  GREAT filter!  This was the only filter that could keep up with the turtle.  I'd say fluval makes some of the best stuff on the market.  But, I was honestly thinking of making my own filter.  I'm trying to find a good build that would work well for a small application.  Anyone know of any good DIY filter projects?


I read alot about making my own but all of the parts still came out to around 50ish to do it right. 




> I am getting all caught up in the canister filter wave here.  Today, I found this one at Petsmart on clearance for $35.  
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rena-720-Filstar-Canister-Filter/dp/B000260FWU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320340336&sr=8-1 
> 
> Now, I just need the wife to get home to set it up for me.


Thats a great deal. Cant wait to see than monster in action!




> I kind of want to innovate some type of waterproof ramp idea, rather than a glass or plexiglass divider.  Doing a 50-50 setup though, didn't you guys say that the dirt would clog the filter?  How would I approach this?


Personally i dont like the dirt method. I do think you would have more trouble with the filter clogging no matter how big it is. My water bowls would always be full of dirt and i would change them everyday. I have been using bricks but i too would like to see a nice ramp. Those bricks are heavy!
Maybe i could mode some kind of turtle ramp for something.......

----------


## Devonte's Phat Frogs

i plan on useing the 501 for breeding my pacs

----------


## dsmalex97

Dirt and water setups are probably not the best mix.  I think if any substrate it's moss that should be used because it's easier to deal with.  You could put a screen over the intake so whatever moss that gets sucked up can easily be removed before it clogs the filter.  Dirt is just too fine for you to be able to combat it clogging your system up.  I would like to incorporate some kind of land mass for her to use, and I think I'm just going to use the plexi, and moss.  I was also thinking maybe reptile carpet?

----------


## dsmalex97

> I read alot about making my own but all of the parts still came out to around 50ish to do it right. 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a great deal. Cant wait to see than monster in action!
> 
> 
> 
> Personally i dont like the dirt method. I do think you would have more trouble with the filter clogging no matter how big it is. My water bowls would always be full of dirt and i would change them everyday. I have been using bricks but i too would like to see a nice ramp. Those bricks are heavy!
> Maybe i could mode some kind of turtle ramp for something.......


Yeah, 50 is about where I'm ending up too...

I think you really are just better off buying one rather going through all the hassle.  :[

----------


## Jimifrog

The Rena Filstar XP1 is amazing.  I have never seen my water so clean.

----------


## Jcal

> The Rena Filstar XP1 is amazing.  I have never seen my water so clean.


I cant believe you found it for that price. Lucky find!

----------


## Sublime

Whoa.  What happened to all the previous posts in this thread?

@Jimi You're so lucky you got it on clearance for $35; if I see that deal somewhere I'm snagging it.  So clean you would drink from it?

----------


## Jimifrog

> I cant believe you found it for that price. Lucky find!


I owe it all to you guys.  I wouldn't have even been looking at canisters had you all not brought it up.

----------


## Chomp

For an adult male do you guys use the 20 gallon tank or the 40 gallon breeder? i feel like 20 gallons might be a little too small now where i used to feel it was perfect. Also has anyone tried finding a Giant Waterdish lol? let me know what is a good waterdish if you find one, ive been looking for a good waterdish or tray for ages.

----------


## Jimifrog

> Whoa.  What happened to all the previous posts in this thread?
> 
> @Jimi You're so lucky you got it on clearance for $35; if I see that deal somewhere I'm snagging it.  So clean you would drink from it?


Yeah, I was really fortunate.  It is pretty freaking clean.  If I had to drink from one of my tanks, that would be my watering hole.

----------


## Jimifrog

> For an adult male do you guys use the 20 gallon tank or the 40 gallon breeder? i feel like 20 gallons might be a little too small now where i used to feel it was perfect. Also has anyone tried finding a Giant Waterdish lol? let me know what is a good waterdish if you find one, ive been looking for a good waterdish or tray for ages.


A lot of it will depend on the actual size of your adult male.  But, if you have the 40 gallon breeder, go for it.  Make it roomy. 

As far as a water dish, something like this makes a nice water dish:  http://www.amazon.com/Rubbermaid-2951-2951-AR-BISQUE-Dishpan/dp/B0000DINAX/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320388977&sr=8-1-fkmr0

----------


## Chomp

full grown male 7 or 8 inches very fat and sloppy. I dont know if he would fit in that one.

----------


## Jimifrog

There's a bunch of bigger ones as well. Amazon.com: Sterilite® White 12 Qt. Dishpan 15 5/8"L x 12 3/8"W x 6: Home Improvement
Eight inches of fat and sloppy is going to have to get out of his water dish, too.

----------


## Chomp

thanks, im gonna see if the grocery story or tupperware store has like a Giant Rubbermaid Dish or Tray, i like ones that are low to the ground but wide. I wish those ones at Petco that take up the corner of the tank werent so expensive.

----------


## Jcal

For anyone considering a canister filter i wouldnt recommend zoomed. Mine broke after 5 days. Cs was amazing and i already have replacement parts shipping my way. So i do give them credit for that. But the backward filtering system these things use still have me questioning.

----------


## dsmalex97

> For anyone considering a canister filter i wouldnt recommend zoomed. Mine broke after 5 days. Cs was amazing and i already have replacement parts shipping my way. So i do give them credit for that. But the backward filtering system these things use still have me questioning.


Now you got me scared lol

I just picked up a 511.  It seems completely different from the 501 so I'm hoping this one is built a little tougher.  What broke on yours?  Also, all the 501's by me had two spray bars in the package and no intake tube?  It had a spray bar, and then another one they wanted you to use as the intake?  Was yours like this as well, or did they just have the wrong parts in them?  I bought the 501 first, but had to take it back because of that reason.  All of the 511's had the right parts so I just went with that one.

----------


## Jcal

> Now you got me scared lol
> 
> I just picked up a 511.  It seems completely different from the 501 so I'm hoping this one is built a little tougher.  What broke on yours?  Also, all the 501's by me had two spray bars in the package and no intake tube?  It had a spray bar, and then another one they wanted you to use as the intake?  Was yours like this as well, or did they just have the wrong parts in them?  I bought the 501 first, but had to take it back because of that reason.  All of the 511's had the right parts so I just went with that one.


Not to scare you but they are mostly the same.
Mine came with one intake and one bar. It shouldnt have had two.
The impeller broke. Its made super cheap. I rigged mine to work but they send me another one in the mail.

I wish i would have looked over it more before i bought it. It just doesnt make since. The water goes through the ceramic, carbon, then the sponge. All other filters do the process reversed with keeps the filter from clogging.
So far its still trucking. I will try to keep an open mind but i wouldnt recommend them.

----------


## Jcal

I just looked over the 511 and it seems alittle more robust than the 501. It doesnt say anything about the filter process. Is it the same?

----------


## Carlos

Petsmart is removing from inventory their Rena products and is discounting leftover stuff.  Got new XP1 canister filter yesterday for $29.95 plus tax!

----------


## Jimifrog

> Petsmart is removing from inventory their Rena products and is discounting leftover stuff.  Got new XP1 canister filter yesterday for $29.95 plus tax!


Yeah!!!  That's what I got and it is awesome!

----------


## Jcal

> Petsmart is removing from inventory their Rena products and is discounting leftover stuff.  Got new XP1 canister filter yesterday for $29.95 plus tax!





> Yeah!!!  That's what I got and it is awesome!


You guys got lucky. I went to 6 stores and nada.
The guy at my petsmart said all of the employees bought them all.

----------


## dsmalex97

Yeah, my stores didn't have anything worth while either...

@Jcal I didn't open the canister of the 501 because I had to return it, but the 511 has three chambers.  Two sponge chambers, and one for the carbon/biomax.

----------


## Jcal

Well i think i found a good ramp:

Shop Arkal 24" Brown Poly Splash Block at Lowes.com

The splash blocks are plastic and less than 7 bucks. I am going to get a couple tomorrow and stick them int he tank
What do you guys think?

----------


## dsmalex97

> Well i think i found a good ramp:
> 
> Shop Arkal 24" Brown Poly Splash Block at Lowes.com
> 
> The splash blocks are plastic and less than 7 bucks. I am going to get a couple tomorrow and stick them int he tank
> What do you guys think?


Good find man!

Please post pictures of how you go about using it!!

Also, I want to add a little to this thread on the Zoo Med 511 External Canister Filter...This thing just doesn't cut it.  I'm not sure how that 501 is working out for you, and if the filtration is different.  But this thing is garbage.  I just went out and purchased the Fluval 205.  I had it on for maybe all of 10 minutes so far, and it already clearing the water up lol.  I'm taking the 511 back tomorrow.  Seems like a beastly filter :]

----------


## Sublime

Agreed.  That is a great find; I'll keep my eye out for a more short with more width splash blocks.

Good to know guys about the Zoo Med filteration - I'll be sure to remember that when I buy supplies.

----------


## dsmalex97

> Agreed.  That is a great find; I'll keep my eye out for a more short with more width splash blocks.
> 
> Good to know guys about the Zoo Med filteration - I'll be sure to remember that when I buy supplies.



Yeah man, steer clear of them they're garbage...I never tried the 501, but I can't imagine it being better being that it's smaller.  I think the filtration system is just flawed, and it's not forced through each stage the way it should.  Otherwise I think they would have a good product.  It was quiet, and to me the quality was decent, but just didn't perform.  The fluval I just picked up though is Bad A!!  The water really is crystal clear, and talk about quiet!  Really great product.  Just a little pricey.  Luckily my g/f brother works at the petsmart by me, and he hooked me up with 30% off!!  I complained the box was all beat up and got another 15%!!  All in all I am happy with this filter :]

----------

